# Has anyone used Sonopan?



## DrPainMD

As the title says, was wondering if you found usefull or not. How much does it cost...etc.

http://www.materiauxspecl.com/en/acoustic.html

Thanks


----------



## John N

How much is it per sheet?

From lurking on the net, most people say it is better (cheaper) to use double drywall . (and Green glue if in the budget)


----------



## DrPainMD

no clue on how much it is. Thats kinda why I'm asking.


----------



## Guest

4 x 8 sheets 30lbs and cost $30 at the hardware store here in Nova Scotia. Priced it last week


----------



## DrPainMD

doreytp said:


> 4 x 8 sheets 30lbs and cost $30 at the hardware store here in Nova Scotia. Priced it last week


Where? Bridgewater?


----------



## Guest

Yes in Bridgewater, Nova Scotia 

Nauss Brothers building supplies.

I went to the Movie theatres this weekend and the sound board they have up on the side walls there felt the same almost like it was the same type of material.


----------



## randyc1

doreytp said:


> Yes in Bridgewater, Nova Scotia
> 
> Nauss Brothers building supplies.
> 
> I went to the Movie theatres this weekend and the sound board they have up on the side walls there felt the same almost like it was the same type of material.


Yes i'm also curious about SONOPAN , i' ve seen it used as absorbtion panels in a audio store HT room ??


----------

